# What would you do with this?



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't turn this because it's too big for my lathe. Plus it's punky, so I'm thinking the best thing is to resaw it and stabilize blanks from it. But it sure would make a pretty something turned. With it being punky, would it be worth trying to turn a HF or bowl or vase from it? 

[attachment=19155]

[attachment=19156]


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2013)

Hard to tell how big it is, but it seems like it's pretty good size. If that's the case, I'd probably try to cut around the punk... Peppermills, shallow bowl blanks, etc from the outer portion on the right and lower portion of the first photo. I don't know much about stabilizing, so I'm not sure if the punky center would be worth saving or not.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Hard to tell how big it is, but it seems like it's pretty good size. If that's the case, I'd probably try to cut around the punk... Peppermills, shallow bowl blanks, etc from the outer portion on the right and lower portion of the first photo. I don't know much about stabilizing, so I'm not sure if the punky center would be worth saving or not.



It's about 7" wide one one end and 9" on other, and about 8" long at the shortest side (it has that slant top). Yes stabilizing will make the punk hard as a rock. It will soak up the resin like a sponge though.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2013)

I kinda see it like this.....you have access to so much of that stuff that is far better quality, why mess around with a punky piece of wood that can cause a bunch of problems and head aches. Mill it up for the good stuff that is in it and move on. :dunno: jmo.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I kinda see it like this.....you have access to so much of that stuff that is far better quality, why mess around with a punky piece of wood that can cause a bunch of problems and head aches. Mill it up for the good stuff that is in it and move on. :dunno: jmo.



Hmmm... I have to agree. I thought it was a couple feet across, but I probably wouldn't mess with it as small as it actually is.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2013)

That spalting is not great but what y'all can't see is the colors on the face grain. It will be very pretty. Won't take much to take it apart and make bookmatched gun handle and knife scales. That's what I'll do since y'all say too much trouble to turn something like this. Thanks for the input. 

[attachment=19157]


----------



## Vern Tator (Feb 26, 2013)

That is not the last piece of FBE in the world, Is It? So don't waste time messing with rotten wood, cut for the good stuff and be done with it. Otherwise you can pour lots of hours and material into it and get a marginal return, IMHO.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 26, 2013)

That second photo is awesome with it's many colors and pattern. Makes a good case for casting resin and turning IMHO.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 26, 2013)

I would cut up that butt log into wheel chocks for the bandmill so it doesnt roll away when your cutting slabs for me :)


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Kevin, I propose you send that to me, I will turn something cool out of it and send it back to you. I want to tune up on some of it before I get the big chunk your gonna sell me someday Not sure till have the piece in hand, but I would probably hollow up the center, shape it nicely, use a complementary wood for the bottom and lid maybe, oh yea, the wheels are spinnin


----------



## elnino (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah turn it! that piece isn't that big you can get two small bowls out of it. or turn a bunch of small natural end vessels and just leave out the punky stuff.

think five cross grain vessels pick the areas with least punky bottoms.


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 26, 2013)

Another idea would be to turn a hollow form side grain and get the patterns and holes in the sides of the hollow form. Even if it's punky, it's not too big to use CA to firm up the punky sections. It could turn out to be a pretty wide looking little piece.


----------



## skip.hinton (Mar 30, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Hey Kevin, I propose you send that to me, I will turn something cool out of it and send it back to you. I want to tune up on some of it before I get the big chunk your gonna sell me someday Not sure till have the piece in hand, but I would probably hollow up the center, shape it nicely, use a complementary wood for the bottom and lid maybe, oh yea, the wheels are spinnin



Nice thought Barry. It's always interesting to see how different people look at wood and envision a completed project.


----------



## brown down (Mar 30, 2013)

I stabalized some of that spalted punky stuff we traded a while back kevin and that stuff is beautiful, i made knife handles out of one block so far and am almost finished with a knife with your timber attached to it. it does soak up the resin like a sponge but is waaaaaayyyy worth it. those colors with the black line spalt are crazy! do you have anymore of that that is dry lying around?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2013)

brown down said:


> ....do you have anymore of that that is dry lying around?



Yes but I stabilizing it all. I told you I don't usually even sell that stuff until I stabilize it myself - it sells as fast as I can process it. 

You need to show some pics in the gallery.


----------



## elnino (Mar 30, 2013)

brown down said:


> I stabalized some of that spalted punky stuff we traded a while back kevin and that stuff is beautiful, i made knife handles out of one block so far and am almost finished with a knife with your timber attached to it. it does soak up the resin like a sponge but is waaaaaayyyy worth it. those colors with the black line spalt are crazy! do you have anymore of that that is dry lying around?



can i see pictures of the knives? i might have some stuff you would love to play with. i have a entire log of flamed/spalted/box elder burl. def would trade for knife blanks or some combo. of wood/knife blanks whatever.


----------



## brown down (Mar 31, 2013)

elnino said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > I stabalized some of that spalted punky stuff we traded a while back kevin and that stuff is beautiful, i made knife handles out of one block so far and am almost finished with a knife with your timber attached to it. it does soak up the resin like a sponge but is waaaaaayyyy worth it. those colors with the black line spalt are crazy! do you have anymore of that that is dry lying around?
> ...



I am not a knife maker, i am still learning but will def post a pic of what i have now and when its completely finished


----------

